

Could DuckDuckGo Be The Biggest Long-Term Threat To Google? - hornokplease
http://searchengineland.com/could-duckduckgo-be-the-biggest-long-term-threat-to-google-118117

======
dlikhten
Problem: I just moved away from DDG. I love it still but it's just not as
accurate as google. Overall takes longer to find something. Every non-
technical person I spoke to hates it because it's REALLY not accurate.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Appreciate the honesty, but we don't often hear this except for isolated
cases. Would you mind sending me some examples so we can broadly improve?

~~~
jdhopeunique
It'd be nice if the "Official Site" result was bigger. When I search for
"Sensei's Library" for example, the official page is the first result on
google and has extra links within the page. On DDG, the official site is
thinly sandwiched between the wikipedia entry on it and the rest of the
results. This is more of a user interface issue to me than a relevant search
results issue.

------
sidcool
If DuckDuckGo and Blekko could team up, then yes. Also, there's Yahoo-Bing
relationship on. All these are potentially big threats to Google.

~~~
gee_totes
Maybe Duck Duck Go will buy Bing. I hear it's for sale:
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/bing-bang-boom-is-
micros...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/bing-bang-boom-is-microsofts-
search-engine-secretly-for-sale/12561?tag=mantle_skin;content)

------
AznHisoka
Perfect presentation is relatively useless if the relevant results aren't
returned. Google wins, hands down because they have built an enormous index.
Those 3 examples are relatively easy queries, but in my experience I find more
and much better results for 90% of my queries in Google.

------
rjsamson
I haven't used DDG in a while, but every time I go back there I'm left feeling
a little bit disappointed in the results. Maybe its just that I've been lulled
into complacency by years spent on Google, but something about the DDG user
experience just feels a little... off.

------
bigphishy
DDG may not have superior results to google all of the time, but I frequently
turn to DDG when google search fails me, which it often does, turning up spam
sites and shitty yahoo answers. DDG is always superior when I am searching for
things of questionable legality.

